# RSS News Feeds > RSS News Feeds >  Free PDF: "Tenor Book"

## NewsFetcher

JazzMando What's New - Primers on *tenor guitar/mandola/tenor banjo* aren't exactly plentiful, so we're delighted when we came across over in the Mandolin Cafe forum, a valiant effort to document the basics of *CGDA* tuning. Especially when they are offered as a free resource. 
Below is a valiant effort by tenor enthusiast *Sean Ryder* worth downloading. *note names*, *chords*, *Circle of 5ths*, *blank chord templates*, you'll find a lot you can use here!
*Link*: Sean Ryder Tenor Book PDF

This resource is freely distributed for personal use, not intended for profit. 
_Enjoy!_



More news...

----------

Frankweir, 

Irénée, 

Marty Jacobson

----------


## Irénée

Thank You very much  :Grin:  :Mandosmiley:

----------

